# New, Rare,Fake?



## irish (Aug 12, 2006)

I have never seen this before. Is this plant labeled correctly? Is it new, or rare or something?

http://cgi.ebay.com/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250139917859

Irish


----------



## jessem (Jun 4, 2007)

Yeah it is a real plant... http://www.ijon.de/moose/geni/tortula_en.html

Jesse


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

It's both new and rare. It doesn't look extremely hardy to me. There are native mosses here in America that look similar that I've had no luck converting to aquarium use.


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

Yabbut, the American ones need cold water. This one is coming from Malaysia.


----------

